# Champaign, IL - Wulf Ratbane approved



## pogre (Nov 14, 2002)

Hi there,
I am looking for two or three players for a new group that meets on every Wednesday night from 7:30 PM - 9:30/10:00 PM. 

We're trying to locate new players to run in this campaign because players in our other campaign will be leaving us shortly. One will graduate law school and head back to Wisconsin. The other received a promotion that will force him to move.

As for our group we enjoy our D&D and we do not shy away from a bit of hack. I would like to think we have some pretty good roleplaying elements, but nothing too involved. 

Wulf Ratbane and a couple of other guys from his group have played in my game and can vouch for me as a DM. We will undoubtedly be using some of the BadAxe stuff in the campaign.

We are looking for players who are at least 19+ (most of our group is older [30+], but we would not mind some new blood) and players who are human beings first and gamers second. There are females in the group and we do welcome other females - most of us are married BTW.

If you are interested, drop me a line quickly at:
ms_bigdawg@yahoo.com
My name is Keith Pogue.


----------

